# Need WIFE FRIENDLY local for fishing



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking for a 3 day July trip where I can experience world class fly-fishing. Prefer salt water. Have done Belize, Islamorada, and Isla Blanca/Yucatan (via La Amada) last couple years. Not opposed to going back and will do a Colorado trip or similar, too, if any freshwater suggestions. 
MUST BE VERY NICE so the wife can hang out at the spa and pool and be served cold drinks while I am fishing all day. 
Please help me out. She is pushing and I need to counter with something very nice.
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Whaoo, got the guide for ya, try Eric Knipling, Texas Flats Fly Fishing, www.texasflatsflyfishing.com, 361-549-5923. Dude is awesome. Cannot help with the wife requirements. Class of 70, Last of the Ole Army!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Mark...I'm thinking Wahoo's wife wouldn't want to hang in Rockport...jus say'n Bro. 

CABO or COSTA RICA - Or how about this for an off the wall suggestion...hit the summer striper/tuna fest off Cape Cod... talk'n about world class flyfishing. Nothing busts bait on the surface like 1/2 acre of 250 lb. blue fin! 

Wifey can have fun shopping with the east coast upper crust bluebloods!


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*WIFEY FRIENDLY*

No offence golden but my wifey loves Rockport! I would recomend staying at the Lighthouse Inn and check out either Billy Tremble or Chuck Naiser! These two gudes are both aces in my book! Chuck has even guided presidents for Gods sake!


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

I hear the Seychelle Islands are nice this time of year. 

If the Seychelles are too far book Knipling out of Rockport.


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Belize*

Where have you previously stayed down there?


----------



## finfeather98 (Aug 19, 2008)

*trips*

I would say come fish with me in Port O Connor but we dont have many spas down here. So try all alaska lodge http://www.allalaska.com/index.html or rich smith out of biscane bay FL http://www.captainrichsmith.com hope this helps.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Pinas bay/panama, Hawaii/Oahu, Cabo, Turks and Caicos, costa rica, Bahamas, Christmas islands, galapogos, chile, Alaska would all be on my list


----------

